# Große Datensätze, kleine Rechte



## Rothschefeller (27. Jun 2016)

Schönen guten Tagen liebe IT Spezialisten,

ich entwickle derzeit eine Anwendung, die uns im Betrieb einige Abläufe erleichtern soll. Im Prinzip dreht sich dabei alles um das Speichern und Laden größerer Datensätze. Das Problem ist nur, dass keine Rechte zur Verfügung stehen um Programme / Treiber zu installieren, sondern lediglich eine öffentliche Festplatte auf dem Firmenserver. Desweiteren habe ich keinen Zugang zu den DB der Firma, sondern muss für diesen Zweck mit der Festplatte des Servers bzw lokal auf den jeweiligen Rechnern klarkommen. 

Da ich bisher nur mysql Datenbanken meines Hosters (und auch nur über phpmyadmin) benutzt habe, ist nun meine Frage wie ich das am effizientesten lokal lösen kann. Wichtig ist dabei:

Daten müssen von verschiedenen Rechnern innerhalb des Netzwerks abgerufen werden können
Daten müssen verschlüsselt gespeichert werden, da noch weitere Rechner im Netzwerk sind
Es soll ohne Installation zusätzlicher Software realisiert werden (da keine Rechte)
Habe gedacht XML zu benutzen? Keine Ahnung, wäre euch für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Thallius (27. Jun 2016)

Also mir ist überhaupt nicht klar was du da machen willst. Klingt für mich aber so als wäre das Vorhaben nicht möglich.


----------



## Rothschefeller (27. Jun 2016)

Ich möchte ein Programm erstellen, welches gewisse Dinge, die man bisher von Hand machen musste, automatisieren soll. Es handelt sich aktuell um Excel Tabellen aufm Server, die von jedem Mitarbeiter bearbeitet werden. Das Problem ist nur, dass jeder macht was er will und so Formatierungsprobleme entstehen. Das Programm soll nun diese Datensätze verwalten (einfachere GUI für die Mitarbeiter), damit man von Excel wegkommt. 
Im Prinzip könnte ich die Daten in einer csv Datei auf dem Server speichern und diese komplett verschlüsseln. Das müsste aber sicherlich effizienter gehen, oder?


----------



## Thallius (27. Jun 2016)

Ich denke du kannst kein Programm installieren?


----------



## Rothschefeller (27. Jun 2016)

Keines in dem Registry Einträge gesetzt werden etc, eine portable exe oder jar kann ich jedoch starten.


----------



## Thallius (27. Jun 2016)

Und was ist jetzt das Problem genau? Du willst weg von Excel. Gut, dann lies die Daten in deine Java App ein und bearbeite sie da. Wie Du sie dann speicherst ist doch dein Bier. Muss ja keine Excel mehr sein. Und wozu dann noch verschlüsseln?


----------



## Rothschefeller (27. Jun 2016)

Ja ich will die bestehenden Daten von Excel importieren und ab dann im eigenen Format speichern. Da dabei mehrere Tabellen verwendet werden (z.B. Produkt speichert HerstellerID, diese sind in einer anderen Tabelle gespeichert) und dort eine Menge Datensätze abgelegt werden, dachte ich mir, dass das Arbeiten mit Textdateien nicht sonderlich effizient wäre. SQL wäre perfekt und würde eine Menge arbeit ersparen. Nur kann ich nicht die Datenbanken der Firma benutzen, da diese in einer anderen Stadt unter Verwaltung des Mutterkonzerns liegen und auch die Server von diesem verwaltet werden. Der Rechner kann nur das Programm ausführen, ich kann Dateien auf dem Server ablegen, aber keine Anwendungen laufen lassen. Darum muss ich mit dem Minimum an Rechten zurechtkommen und wissen ob Java eine Möglichkeit bereitstellt mit SQL zu arbeiten und das Ergebnis in einer vordefinierten Datei zu speichern ohne das alles selbst zu implementieren. Verschlüsseln deswegen, weil das Programm ein Login haben wird und die Daten nicht für jeden zugänglich sein dürfen. In Excel stehen die Tabellen bis dato unter Passwort.


----------



## Thallius (27. Jun 2016)

Dann nimm doch SQLite.


----------



## Rothschefeller (27. Jun 2016)

Genau das habe ich gesucht. Sorry, merke das ist recht bekannt, kannte ich leider aber noch nicht. Danke dir auf jeden Fall!


----------

